# Do You Need To Add Daily Essentials & Calcivet Liquid?



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello,

No mice yet but hope to in the future. So I thought asking mice breeders would be my best bet. Do you need to add Daily Essentials & Calcivet liquid to home made mix's?

I would like to feed a mix from RR I would only have two or three female mice & do not like the manufactured mix's. It say's for rats you need to add it but looking through this forum breeders who make there own mix's don't add vits & minerals. I always thought they would get what they need from the food?

Thank You

Silver xxx


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone?

Basically I've read lots of helpful threads on here from the breeders who make there own mix & don't add any vits/minerals. So I am taking from this that they are happy, healthy mice? & you don't need to add any vit's & minerals?


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

i might suggest a compromise? maybe a weekly supplement? i never used to do it and mice did quite well, but probably not a bad idea as long as you don't overdo it.


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You,

It's all so confusing! I looked at Reggie rat but don't like the look of the coloured biscuit bits


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Shyone providing your own mix is a balenced diet for the mice which includes all the necessary vitamins and minerals there is no real need to add additional nutrients unless the mice show any signs of nutritional imbalence.

As a standard I give all my mice whether they be feeder, pet of show line stock a mix of my own blend and once every month they will all get added vitamin supplement in their water together with a monthly dose of codliver oil soaked feed.

pregnant and nursing mums have access to the added vitamin supplement plus new born baby milk at all times as well as fresh water, protein content is also increased usually a month to six weeks prior to pairing deoending on condition of the doe.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

i don't know the brand. they don't look tasty? or they have added coloring you don't like?


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You,

What is the vit supplement you add to the water every month please?


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

onionpencil said:


> i don't know the brand. they don't look tasty? or they have added coloring you don't like?


Have added coloring I don't like.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

its a product called abidec a multivitamin for babies and young children given at the rate of 1 mil per 120 mil of water


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank's I will google it

Thank You xxx


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't think many here make their own mix without some sort of commercial product that has added extra vit/minerals. Such as hog feed, rodent blocks, vit. sup in the water, or dog food, etc. that makes up part of the feed or most of the feed.

I currently use kelp, organic yogurt, and ice cold anchovy oil for extra calcium/minerals/etc. I also soak/sprout my grain/seed mix fresh each day, and a few times a week they get treats from two formulas of supposedly well created dog foods (I'm still kind of nervous about the dog food). Oh, and organic produce, like really tiny bits of kale, carrots, apples, peas, dandelions, etc., on occasion. (Domestic mice are not too big on the veggie/fruit thing.) I would increase the feeding amount and frequency of all the extras, plus more, if I was breeding these particular mice.

I'm not familiar with the products you are asking about. You only posted the question a few hours ago, so if someone is familiar with them, they probably haven't had a chance to log in. Not everyone logs in every day.

I hope you find your answer,
Zanne

*edit - well you are getting information about other options, so that's good.  *


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You,

I do get impatient sometimes not one of my most flattering traits 

Yes It would be good to hear what people think to Reggie Rat

Shyone xxx


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

shy-

lol i get so impatient too *pokes her post* been trying to reply to others' posts while i wait. gives me something to do and they're prolly waiting as anxiously as i am hehehhe


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Pleased I'm not the only one :lol:


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Reggie Rat is no different to any other commercial rat food IMO just spent more on publicity and as such that reflects in the price.

If you want a base for your own mix the a good starting point would be chicken feed the whole grain type or wild bird seed, even high protein pigeon corn.

I personally have used all three and found the wild bird seed to be abit on the dusty side as one gets to the bottom of a 15kg bag.

Chicken feed found to be on the most part dust free with a good selection of grains, wheat barley, oats, maize probably others also which I can not remember

Pigeon feed currently using a 15kg bag of high protein and found the mix to be clean and dust free at the moment, again good selection of seeds and grains and is 20 per cent protein content.

These are just bases for the general mix and additional things are added depending on the needs of the individual mice, sunflower kernels, porridge oats, millet.


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You So Much,

I did wonder about all of the commercial mix's being much the same. I will look into the food you have pointed out.

Thank You xxx


----------

